# Exeter Uni/College = Racist SCUM



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dents-Nick-Griffin-feel-comfortable-here.html

F*** that place. Fuck all the staff. All beneficiaries of white supremacism.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 3, 2010)

wait what?

theres a bit of a gap in that story...  person racially abused  during colledge years   !=  racist college  

not even the mother claims that

where  did the linking to exeter uni come in ?


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

ALL of the departments of the institution are instruments of racist supremacism.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 3, 2010)

and how was this determined?


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> wait what?
> 
> theres a bit of a gap in that story...  person racially abused  during colledge years   !=  racist college
> 
> ...



uhh, yes she did

and it came from her

and i was at that place and experienced the filthy, scummy, vermin myself


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> and how was this determined?



i evaluated them myself


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 3, 2010)

pharaoh nuff


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Mab (Feb 3, 2010)

I love you Emma but knock it off, it's not helping.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> i evaluated them myself



and that took you since november to do


----------



## Kanda (Feb 3, 2010)

The South West, especially as far down as Exeter has always been like the deep south. Gets worse in Cornwall.


----------



## madzone (Feb 3, 2010)

Kanda said:


> The South West, especially as far down as Exeter has always been like the deep south. Gets worse in Cornwall.


 We've got quite a few brown people now thank you. One of my best friends id'n from round ere.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 3, 2010)

madzone said:


> We've got quite a few brown people now thank you. One of my best friends id'n from round ere.



Gotta admit, it was a rare sight about 10 years ago...


----------



## madzone (Feb 3, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Gotta admit, it was a rare sight about 10 years ago...


 Still is tbf but it seems to be getting better. Probably helped by the medical school. We still haven't got many black cornish people iykwim.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 3, 2010)

Isn't the Union Flag in the Nick Griffin picture upside down? Isn't normally depicted as if the flag pole was on the left as you look at it, or does the BNP fly it from the right?


----------



## mattie (Feb 3, 2010)

There's a few connections I'm not quite making.

To start with, why anyone listens to a single word Emma Thompson says.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 3, 2010)

mattie said:


> To start with, why anyone listens to a single word Emma Thompson says.



Indeed.

There's also this:



> Stephanie Johns, 28, said: 'This is a classic case of reverse prejudice.
> 
> 'She's accusing us of being racists by using sweeping generalisations that racists use about ethnic minorities. It's galling and patronising. Nick Griffin is a racist and a white supremacist who would not be welcome in Exeter at all.'



I reckon this is probably true: most of Exeter's far too middle class and liberal for the BNP!


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 3, 2010)

Exeter's toff-ridden compared to most universities. They do have Floella Benjamin as chancellor though, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> Exeter's far too middle class and liberal for the BNP!


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 3, 2010)

"  "

Very enlightening.  

Care to explain - and to justify your patently absurd assertions that "of the departments of the institution are instruments of racist supremacism" and its students and staff are "filthy, scummy, vermin"

You see, I know and work with quite a few current and former staff and students, and it's painfully obvious that you're talking complete and utter shite.

I also think you're a troll.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 3, 2010)

Exeter and surrounds seems weirdly unmixed. It took me a few days to notice -  the beach seemed to mainly consist of identikit couples wearing fleeces and walking dogs, the students tended towards the trustafarian on first glance and it generally seemed quaintly old worldly for the size of town. It was only a day or two later, when we went for a drink in a local pub and I realised that I was sitting underneath a giant union jack and being treated slightly differently that I began to feel a little more exposed. Not particularly unpleasant ime, but just weird


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmmmm, odd - just a couple of days ago I was told about a family friend whose daughter quit Exeter uni at xmas, after her first term there, because she couldn't cope with the huge amount of casual racism she encountered there.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't feel comfortable going to uni there on first glance tbh. But Exeter never was likely to first choice either - it's kind of got a bit of a reputation, no?


----------



## mattie (Feb 3, 2010)

Been there many a time and never sensed any of this.

It was shit though.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 3, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hmmmm, odd - just a couple of days ago I was told about a family friend whose daughter quit Exeter uni at xmas, after her first term there, because she couldn't cope with the huge amount of casual racism she encountered there.



Can't say I've noticed that either in Exeter or Durham, where I went to uni and which has a fairly similar - i.e. very middle-class - student population.  Both places are quite conservative, Durham perhaps more so, but racism isn't something that's ever struck me as being any more prevalent than in most other places.

I like Exeter - it's a pleasant little city, with a lot going on for its size.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 3, 2010)

This is an old story. London luvvie bashes provincials for not being Notting Hill.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> "  "
> 
> Very enlightening.
> 
> ...



'Too middle class for the BNP'... >.<

I didn't say the students.

They bully and force out ethnic minorities, and other people they don't like.

Actually I don't want to explain.  I will not even mention it again.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 3, 2010)

You're not exactly making the strongest and most convincing of cases to be fair.

Not saying there may not _be_ a case but ...


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 3, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> They bully and force out ethnic minorities, and other people they don't like.



Presumably you can provide some sort of evidential justification for this improbable and perhaps libellous suggestion?


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 3, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> Presumably you can provide some sort of evidential justification for this improbable and perhaps libellous suggestion?



He's possibly speaking from personal experience & therefore the topic is an emotive one for him?

When you've experienced racism; balance can often go out the window - even if the majority of people in an institution or a club or a pub are not racist. It tends to taint your view. Trust me on this


----------



## mattie (Feb 3, 2010)

jer said:


> He's possibly speaking from personal experience & therefore the topic is an emotive one for him?
> 
> When you've experienced racism; balance can often go out the window - even if the majority of people in an institution or a club or a pub are not racist. It tends to taint your view. Trust me on this



Even if angry, he should at least be coherent.  I've no idea what the actual problem he experienced is.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 3, 2010)

jer said:


> He's possibly speaking from personal experience & therefore the topic is an emotive one for him?
> 
> When you've experienced racism; balance can often go out the window - even if the majority of people in an institution or a club or a pub are not racist. It tends to taint your view. Trust me on this



I see the latter, and possibly the former is true (although I think Ibn Khaldoun is a troll of some kind) but even if that is the case there's no reason such insulting and misinformed generalisations shouldn't be challenged.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 3, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> I see the latter, and possibly the former is true (although I think Ibn Khaldoun is a troll of some kind) but even if that is the case there's no reason such insulting and misinformed generalisations shouldn't be challenged.



I hear you. TBH, IK's post here surprises me - it's the first time I've seen raw emotion from him. Normally (or at least the posts/threads I've read) tend to be prosaic wordplay and purple prose...

This is something I reckon truly bothers him.

But yes, there's no harm in getting clarification but when it's this close to the bone - he may not be able to see the non-racist majority.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 3, 2010)

FWIW I go to university in the Deep south of Kernow. Not Exeter Uni admittedly, but I live near the Tremough Campus which is thiers and party/socialise with students from there regularly. One of my oldest friends goes there too.

Iv'e not heard or encountered anything like this from anyone, and the group we mix in has people from all ethnic groups. All a bit confusing really...


----------



## Isambard (Feb 3, 2010)

Although I've seen a couple of lads talking Polish and we got an Indian takeaway two years ago, my home town in Somerset is almost 100% disgustingly white. 

People drink alcopops, read the tabloids and shop at ASDA. So sorry.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dents-Nick-Griffin-feel-comfortable-here.html
> 
> F*** that place. Fuck all the staff. All beneficiaries of white supremacism.


it was usual, at least, to précis what it is you're posting about and what you think about it.

a fucking link and a stupid quote. sums this place up atm. 

and you read the daily fucking mail......


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Feb 3, 2010)

Thom Yorke went there.  He later went on to write the whitist most middle class music ever. I rest my case.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it was usual, at least, to précis what it is you're posting about and what you think about it.
> 
> a fucking link and a stupid quote. sums this place up atm.
> 
> and you read the daily fucking mail......



NO!

I BREATH THIS SOCIETY!

I TAKE ITS SHIT! ETERNALLY! WHY? BECAUSE I HATE IT! BECAUSE YOU ARE ME, AND I HATE YOU!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> NO!
> 
> I BREATH THIS SOCIETY!
> 
> I TAKE ITS SHIT! ETERNALLY! WHY? BECAUSE I HATE IT! BECAUSE YOU ARE ME, AND I HATE YOU!


this time with some words, some narrative.

(and no i didn't post on your silly link, you silly boy)


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> You want a narrative?
> 
> This sub-modern country concentrates capital in itself. It fucks the rest of the world. They fight back, nothing continues.


This time with feeling?! 

What has this "sub-modern country" got to do with Emma Thompson? How does Exeter fuck the rest of the world? _Who_ fights back?

And if nothing continues, then does it really matter?

Does it really matter?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Does it really matter?


Don't encourage him.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

ha!


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 3, 2010)

Yo, the BNP still exists in Great Britain
Police brutality exists in Great Britain
Slavery made the riches of Great Britain
The Queen wears stolen diamonds, Great Britain
Her husband's a Freemason, Great Britain
They killed Lady Di, Great Britain
Do I have to go into why, Great Britain?

Your politicians are corrupt, Great Britain
Your prison's full of crooks, Great Britain
Your education system is corrupt, Great Britain
Your laws are played out and fucked up, Great Britain
The IRA used to bomb your streets, Great Britain
Then you're shaking hands in a deal, Great Britain
Thought you never negotiate with terrorists, Great Britain
Are Muslims your only nemesis, Great Britain?
The FBI's paedophile list, Great Britain
But keep it on a hush-hush-hush, Great Britain

Yo - if I had an army, I would fight ya
If I had the police, I'd arrest ya
If I had my own court, my own judge and jury
I'd sit back and let history tell the story

If I had an army, I would fight ya
If I had the police, I'd arrest ya
If I had my own court, my own judge and jury
I'd sit back and let history tell the story


You sold weapons to Iraq, Great Britain
You sold your soul to America - the Devil, Great Britain
You haven't got no religion, Great Britain
Do you really believe in Jesus, Great Britain?
Thou shall not kill, Great Britain
Thou shall not steal, Great Britain
The homeless roam your streets, Great Britain
It's all about your stocks and shares, Great Britain
A mortgage wrapped round your neck for years, Great Britain
The bank manager borrows you money, Great Britain
Now you're in a whole heap of debt, Great Britain
Poverty is on your doorstep, Great Britain
Sit back and watch TV, Great Britain
Watch the adverts and buy , Great Britain
Everything on finance for you, Great Britain
A slave to the system every day, Great Britain
While the rich take over your brain, Great Britain

Yo - if I had an army, I would fight ya
If I had the police, I'd arrest ya
If I had my own court, my own judge and jury
I'd sit back and let history tell the story

If I had an army, I would fight ya
If I had the police, I'd arrest ya
If I had my own court, my own judge and jury
I'd sit back and let history tell the story

Don't believe what you read in the news, Great Britain

You gave Palestine to the Jews, Great Britain
Stick your nose in people's affairs, Great Britain
Councillors on 60 grand a year, Great Britain
More than the soldiers in Iraq, Great Britain
Then you have to pay your council tax, Great Britain
The queen lives in a house like Saddam Hussein
They're both rich
So I guess they're both one and the same (Ho!)

Rule Britannia, Britannia rules the waves
Pirates on the ships still they’re searching for the slaves
Control the world in this New World Order
Coulda spent the war money on homes, food and water

I was born and raised in Great Britain
Brainwashed and put in a daze by Great Britain
I learnt how to wrap (rap?) myself in Great Britain
Yo, there's nuttin' better than livin’ in Great


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> Yo, the BNP still exists in Great Britain <snip>


the queen is emma thompson?! 

i'm guessing that i'm not getting your thread.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> This time with feeling?!
> 
> What has this "sub-modern country" got to do with Emma Thompson? How does Exeter fuck the rest of the world? _Who_ fights back?
> 
> ...



its just one big block

a country isn't 'modern' just because of its privilege. libya qualitatively is more modern than britain.


----------



## Santino (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2010)

Well this thread certainly makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> Well this thread certainly makes a lot of sense to me.



i give my thanks to that left-hand corner of britain


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 4, 2010)

The BNP coming to power isn't so much a 'fantasy'. They _will_ form the government when the circumstances arise. If you disagree, consider the very basis by which you deem it impossible.


----------



## mattie (Feb 4, 2010)

I can only assume someone is posting through babelfish.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 4, 2010)

Exeter college reflects the superstructure of capitalist petit bourgeois racism. That class needs to be brought down a peg - nay, destroyed, obliterated. So that they cannot stand as a buffer for capitalism no longer. No wonder the monarchy is so popular!


----------



## mattie (Feb 4, 2010)

I've said this before, but I feel like I'm in a Beckett play.


----------



## Santino (Feb 4, 2010)

Not funny enough to be a troll, not meaningful enough to be real.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 4, 2010)

Well there is a lot of confused nonsense in this thread.

Exeter a conservative middle class city? I wouldn't characterise it as that. It's actually a pretty poor place with very low wages and relatively high prices. There are small pockets of wealth in the town, but there are much larger swathes of low and low-middle income areas. The university attracts a lot of wealthy, public school students, somewhat at odds to the town itself. Town and college don't really mix that much, but there isn't really that much animosity as far as I know. Are the posh students racist? I don't know.

Exeter as a racist city? No more than many other provincial places. It does in fact have a variety of people from different ethnic backgrounds - not in as great numbers as many of the cities which attracted large numbers of industrial migrants in the 50s and 60s. There is certainly racism here. But it's of the low level, provincial, don't-know-better sort. And the people likely to abuse people racially, are the same people who would shout abuse to pretty much anyone. 

I think that as someone non-white it might seem different when coming from one of the big cities. But I think on balance you would get more +'s in the general friendliness column (as it is a friendly part of the world) than you would -'s in the hostility/abuse column - than you would in London, Brighton or Birmingham, etc.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 4, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> Exeter college reflects the superstructure of capitalist petit bourgeois racism. That class needs to be brought down a peg - nay, destroyed, obliterated. So that they cannot stand as a buffer for capitalism no longer. No wonder the monarchy is so popular!



You're not George Jackson, you're a very naughty boy.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 4, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Well there is a lot of confused nonsense in this thread.
> 
> Exeter a conservative middle class city? I wouldn't characterise it as that. It's actually a pretty poor place with very low wages and relatively high prices. There are small pockets of wealth in the town, but there are much larger swathes of low and low-middle income areas. The university attracts a lot of wealthy, public school students, somewhat at odds to the town itself. Town and college don't really mix that much, but there isn't really that much animosity as far as I know. Are the posh students racist? I don't know.
> 
> ...



Perhaps I was wrong in characterising Exeter as affluent.  That's the way it's always come across to me, but maybe that reflects the bits of the city I know best.  

I definitely take your point about the cost of living being high: I've looked into renting places in Exeter a few times and been a bit startled by the prices.

Re. conservative, I was referring to the student population rather than the city as a whole, and using the term relatively loosely.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 4, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> The BNP coming to power isn't so much a 'fantasy'. They _will_ form the government when the circumstances arise.



ffs


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 4, 2010)

Libertad said:


> ffs



Explain why not, then?


----------



## Libertad (Feb 4, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> The BNP coming to power isn't so much a 'fantasy'. They _will_ form the government when the circumstances arise. If you disagree, consider the very basis by which you deem it impossible.



The BNP will never achieve a majority in the House of Commons following a General Election.

Please outline the 'circumstances' you foresee?


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 5, 2010)

Libertad said:


> The BNP will never achieve a majority in the House of Commons following a General Election.
> 
> Please outline the 'circumstances' you foresee?



Well, only a minority are decisive.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok George, just how many MPs do you see the BNP needing to be 'decisive' (whatever the hell that means) and what time scale do you envisage this happening in?


----------



## Libertad (Feb 5, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> Well, only a minority are decisive.




Please elucidate.


----------



## mattie (Feb 5, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> Explain why not, then?



Perhaps you could explain why so.  That's usually the way we introduce an argument.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 5, 2010)

and please speak slowly

we're not used to fast talking and compitaced comlpercated long words down here


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Ok George, just how many MPs do you see the BNP needing to be 'decisive' (whatever the hell that means) and what time scale do you envisage this happening in?



Less than that which would get the Tories elected in a few years. It possible, although not certain, within 20 years.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 5, 2010)

rubbershoes said:


> and please speak slowly
> 
> we're not used to fast talking and compitaced comlpercated long words down here



i know


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 5, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meaningless drivel. You don't even know what year the election is you white twat. Wake up.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Meaningless drivel. You don't even know what year the election is you white twat. Wake up.



It's this year.

And I'm not white.

And I stand by the assertion, although it's more likely to be in a coalition. How can such a growth of electoral support not have that result?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes you are. The electoral stuff? Grow up.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 5, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Yes you are. The electoral stuff? Grow up.



Well then, I must be since I am so deemed by you. 

The proof of the pudding is in the eating, mashallah.


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 8, 2010)

I've just wasted 7 minutes of my lunchbreak on this thread, I deserve a refund..


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 10, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> I've just wasted 7 minutes of my lunchbreak on this thread, I deserve a refund..



True. It is a redundant thread. Or it should be. It's a shame that it should be swept under the carpet. It's very revealing the kind of denials it produces.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 13, 2010)

OP you're fucking dumb.


----------

